# Exact Equivalent of CarPro PERL?



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

CarPro PERL is unfortunately sold out everywhere in the UK, so I was wondering if anyone knows of a *exact* equivalent to it? (so a dilutable product containing silicon oxide)

I thought Britemax may have something, but they don't, so it's onto TAC System next...

Update 1: TAC System SEAL?...

http://www.tacsystem.co.kr/prod_view.html?TypeId=0&Id=823&FId=t3:0:3


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fatboy40 said:


> CarPro PERL is unfortunately sold out everywhere in the UK, so I was wondering if anyone knows of a *exact* equivalent to it? (so a dilutable product containing silicon oxide)
> 
> I thought Britemax may have something, but they don't, so it's onto TAC System next...
> 
> ...


Don't know about exact but very similar and that's what I'd be going for.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Don't know about exact but very similar and that's what I'd be going for.


Yeah, just bought a litre of it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested in your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Isn't Carpro made by Tacsytems? Near sure I read that somewhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Isn't Carpro made by Tacsytems? Near sure I read that somewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Isn't Carpro made by Tacsytems? Near sure I read that somewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Without commenting on who makes what as there was a very entertaining thread on here previously regarding that, thankfully the products from these brands have their own subtleties and those I've used are excellent.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not an exact equivalent but in this instance that is a good thing as it's better. Autoglanz Trim Reaper 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Subjectively better, or empirically so? I noticed you gave an 8 day update on durability, but left it at that - how long exactly did it last for, and did you happen to try it on exterior trim?


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

It's not dilutable but Finishkare fk#108as is a very good product and better for interior work than Perl imo , Give Cyc a try as their a Finishkare stockist.

Mark


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cookeh said:


> Subjectively better, or empirically so? I noticed you gave an 8 day update on durability, but left it at that - how long exactly did it last for, and did you happen to try it on exterior trim?


2-3 weeks is possible. They won't stay glossy that full time but they are visibly dressed & darker than bare rubber once the gloss dulls. I prefer the application of trim reaper, it spreads easier as it's a thin liquid. I've used it diluted 1:1 for exterior plastics & under the engine bay, find this the perfect medium for a low shine finish while retaining the durability.

Never properly tested this but I've used it on my sisters CX-5 & the plastics have looked good a month later.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on it :thumb:


It smells very strongly of bubble gum, and the thickness neat is that of runny yogurt.

My goal was for something non-greasy / water based to use along with a microfiber glove so that I could quickly and easily clean dashboards / internal plastic. I diluted it 1:1 in a 100ml spray bottle, the thickness reduced quite considerably, and I sprayed it onto the glove rather than onto the internal plastics.

It left a very good clean finish, only a hint of gloss, but the bubble gum scent goes very quickly. For what I wanted it for it does the job perfectly, and I could probably go to 1:3.

I also tried it at the weekend 1:1 on my daily drivers tires. It looked very good, once again a subtle level of gloss and a deep black. However, only four days or so later it's hard to tell anything was ever applied, so not a dressing that's meant to last externally.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Swissvac pneu is arguably better, but also very expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Slims have Perl in stock...


----------

